# Chanel Paris S/S 2005 Haute Couture Fashion Show x 20



## Q (13 Jan. 2010)

free image host


thx JadoreHauteCouture und taro77


----------



## BlueLynne (13 Jan. 2010)

Dank für die Collection von Lagerfeld :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (14 Jan. 2010)

:thx: dir für die Mädels


----------



## koftus89 (25 Sep. 2012)

danke für die karl kollektion.


----------

